# My view



## Gordon Nore (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm spending the weekend with some kids from school at an outdoor education centre in Kearney, Ontario, 2.5 hours north Toronto.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Gordon, it looks like the making of a great weekend, stay safe and enjoy. Awesome pictures.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 27, 2010)

It's quite nice -- couple of degees above freezing and sunny. We're off for an owl call.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2010)

Good job. They are fortunate to have you. I hope they appreciate what you are doing for them.

Are those the kids in the last photo?


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

My kind of weather :tup:.  Most of my English compatriots think I'm ever so slightly crackers as the closer to zero it gets the better I like it .  The most comfortable I've ever been, climatologically, was during the three weeks I spent in Calgary during the Winter.  Lovely.


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> My kind of weather :tup:.  Most of my English compatriots think I'm ever so slightly crackers as the closer to zero it gets the better I like it .  The most comfortable I've ever been, climatologically, was during the three weeks I spent in Calgary during the Winter.  Lovely.



Just think of it in Fahrenheit terms, it sounds warmer.  Ya know, 32 degrees out.  Not bad, eh?  :lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

:lol:  Hmm, given that the nesh-carrots in my office think that 25 degreees Centigrade is cold, that might just work .  All I have to do now is figure out how to rig the air-con remotes to read in Centigrade but function in Fahrenheit .


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful place, gordon.  Enjoy it


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 27, 2010)

Tames D said:


> Good job. They are fortunate to have you. I hope they appreciate what you are doing for them.


 
Our school board owns several outdoor ed centres outside the city. This one served the former Scarborough BOE for decades. I am here with 8 grade six kids and 2 teachers from a neighbouring school. F/T staff here run the ed programs, cook meals, and maintain the facilities -- we're sleeping in dorms.

Most of my colleagus have small children at home, so I often go on these trips.



> Are those the kids in the last photo?



Safety and board policy. I never publish pics of students. lol


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 28, 2010)

seasoned said:


> ...stay safe and enjoy...



Well, I fell in a river today. In front of 28 kids. Didn't cuss.


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Well, I fell in a river today. In front of 28 kids. Didn't cuss.



You're a bigger man than I am.  Proverbially speaking, of course :lol2:

Looks like a gorgeous spot!   Can't wait to get back out hiking myself.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 29, 2010)

Carol said:


> You're a bigger man than I am.  Proverbially speaking, of course :lol2:



This isn't where I fell into the river. The kids went bounding over the larger log with nary a worry. The two other teachers and I were petrified. They reluctantly walked it. I opted for a slower, safer traverse, all 225 lbs of me. With all the layers I was wearing and my muscles sore from the hike, I didn't trust my balance.

It was a few minutes later when we were crossing on a log with branches that I tumbled. My foot slipped, a branch broke, and in I went. However, my wallet, mobile phone, cigarettes, and camera were in my knapsack and stayed dry.

One of the outdoor ed specialists gave me a pair of wool socks and two plastic bags. Changed socks, covered my feet with the bags, put my boots back on, and I was warm enough to continue. I had on wind pants which kept me insulated, but my sweats underneath (big mistake, should have worn Under Armor), along with my boot liners were saturated. So the next two hours back was slow going. The last half hour back put me to mind of my black belt test -- absolutely exhausted.


----------

